# Driver friendly hip-flask recipes please!



## BigBird146 (5 November 2009)

Just picked up a nice 6oz hip flask and have realised that if I fill it with Sloe Gin and have a stirrup cup or 2 I'll be very warm and brave but totally over the limit for driving home afterwards ;-)
Anyone know of any warming low alcohol recipes, maybe with ginger wine (you can get that Rochester stuff which is alcohol free but has a warming 'kick')?
Sorry, boring I know but I haven't got an obliging fan club to chauffer us around


----------



## Irishcobs (5 November 2009)

You don't have to drink the whole of your hip flask yourself, I'm sure there will be lots of willing volunteers to help you empty it. 
I have 1 drink at the meet and 1 or 2 sips of a hip flask while out hunting if I am driving the lorry back.


----------



## Farmgirl99 (6 November 2009)

Why not add some lemonade to the sloe gin


----------



## Vicki1986 (6 November 2009)

will watch this post, as this is a dilemma i will have if/when i go back out as no one to drive me now. i normally have a good hipflask full, and promptly fall asleep on the way home too!!


----------



## Maizy (7 November 2009)

I'm sat at home with some hot apple juice (applejacks concentrate), dunked with a ginger tea bag, lemon juice and cayanne pepper - maple syrup is also good but i've ran out. 

Its great hot but will still taste warming when cold, with ginger wine this would be lovely and some cloves... just play around. 

Think Christmas spices and add cayanne as it's warming and detoxifying!


----------



## skewby (7 November 2009)

Good question.  I drank like a fish first time out but the adrenaline ate it.


----------



## BigBird146 (9 November 2009)

Well in the end I put about 1oz of whisky in with the rest Rochester ginger wine (non alcoholic but got a good gingery kick). It tasted good, was warming and no-one suspected it wasn't very alcoholic  ... I did have a couple ports along the way as well but yes, hopefully the adrenalin helps burn off what you do have before you have to drive home.


----------

